# Luna The Sammy



## Denise90 (Mar 27, 2013)

Here she is, Luna, (being the Roman Goddess personifying the moon, also slight Harry Potter reference )
Not the best name choice, people have leaned towards calling her lunatic..

Almost 14 Weeks old and already captured our hearts, she has such a personality!
She has a bit of fur missing under her eye in some photos due to some rough playing with another dog 

Some camera pics


















This is usually what happens when I try to take a photo of her









Some phone pics




























Watching the fish tank behind me


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Well isn't she just the cutest ball of fluff!!!

I adore sammys and would love to have one oneday. 

What a little cutie she is, hope to see more of her!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

:001_tt1: 

She is completely gorgeous!!! :001_wub: You lucky thing!!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning....


----------



## Denise90 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words, I feel this thread may become quite full, I'm addicted to taking photos of her, that face just makes me melt


----------



## catsandcanines (Dec 9, 2010)

Shes absolutely lovely!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Denise90 said:


> Thank you for the kind words, I feel this thread may become quite full, I'm addicted to taking photos of her, that face just makes me melt


I can't see why :nonod:


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow, she's gorgeous! That is the most precious little face! I love Sammys! If I got a dog, I would seriously consider getting one of them. 

She so... white  

You really are lucky to have each other!


----------



## Denise90 (Mar 27, 2013)

She brought us for a spin yesterday 










@Shiny: I wonder how lucky I'll feel once she begins blowing her coat..


----------



## Denise90 (Mar 27, 2013)

A rare wise moment in the garden today


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Denise90 said:


> A rare wise moment in the garden today


Love her!! :001_wub:

Looks like such a happy, full of life pup- this picture cries out mischief to me. Definitely plotting something


----------



## Denise90 (Mar 27, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> Love her!! :001_wub:
> 
> Looks like such a happy, full of life pup- this picture cries out mischief to me. Definitely plotting something


Hit the nail on the head, in the picture she was looking at our fence because the dogs next door were playing and 5 minutes later she was trying to dig under it


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

eeeeeek! she is so cute! i walk an adult sammy, they are gorgeous!

i look forward to seeing many more pictures of her as she grows


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Denise90 said:


> A rare wise moment in the garden today


Sweetheart


----------

